# Note2



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

the Note2 is fast approaching,and already a guy in the other major forum has released a verison tar for the note 2.now today we find out it has been rooted and aint even released yet..
this morning another guy said that it looks as if the bootloader isnt locked down so bad,probably because its aimed at business,anyway you may want to open a note2 site if it aint( I looked and didnt see one) I for one among millions is gonna buy it,thanks

Semper Fi
USMC


----------

